# Can anyone suggest a company willing to trade?



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

We want to trade 500 custom woven labels for 24 screen printed t-shirts with our 2 color logo.


----------



## lpc123 (Aug 18, 2011)

hi, we can do them dtg if you like?


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Gareth -
Can you tell me what dtg is or show me where I can see some samples? You can email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

We'll do it in a heartbeat. Chicago.


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

Perfect. Love the simplicity. I had 3 other offers and we've been back and forth for a week. I didn't think I was asking for something so difficult.
Give me your personal email and I can send you our logo and you can tell me what shirts I can pick from. Then email me what you have in mind for your woven label and I will get it going.
[email protected]


----------

